# New racing clutch. What gear oil?



## Bullet619 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just put a xtd stage 2 racing clutch and wanted to know if anybody changed there clutch and what gear oil you used. Also did u have any trouble shifting or gear grinds.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Your clutch selection doesn't have anything to do with what gear oil you use.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Your clutch selection doesn't have anything to do with what gear oil you use.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe! 

He might have a wet clutch........he never said what vehicle it's for.  :laugh:


I like to know what he's racing to have this racing clutch in there.


----------



## Bullet619 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got an mk4 vr6 Jetta with intake and exhaust and a tune. Pushing about 205hp ad 212tq


----------



## Bullet619 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was just asking if because I changed my clutch I would have to change my gear oil at all.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A stock clutch would've been just fine with that. And , no gear lube change is required with a clutch swap. It might be a good idea for some fresh lube, but not a requirement.


----------



## Bullet619 (Feb 28, 2013)

Aight it's cuz I reused the gear oil I had in there and now I'm having a hard time shifting at high revs. So I thought maybe it was my gear oil


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Didn't think you needed to drain it on those to pull the tranny. And I think that is a common problem with the dual mass FW's. They never liked to be hustled when I drove them. You might try some syncromesh lube, be sure it is the correct spec, I think GL4 is what is called for. Check the Bently Manual first.


----------



## Bullet619 (Feb 28, 2013)

Aight cool thx man once I try that out ill let you know how it goes


----------

